# Archery



## LandyMan (20/2/15)

Started this to stop derailing other threads 
@gripen @Arthster


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

fantastic thanks @LandyMan.


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

@LandyMan do you hunt as well or do you just do competitions.


----------



## LandyMan (20/2/15)

No hunting for me. Doesn't appeal to me. I do go on the trips though  I shoot bowhunter unlimited category. I can't afford a freestyle compound


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

oh ok,ive only shot one competition in thabazimbi,but haven't shot one since then.


----------



## Arthster (20/2/15)

I Havnt shot anything accept target and by accident a metal guinifowl garden ornament

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (20/2/15)

LOL @Arthster Friends of ours' laaitie also shoots, freestyle though. Full kit = R37k


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

ja that compatision bows are very pricy.the siht alone goes for R3700 and clean bow round about R12000 to R17000.for that price you can bay 2 brand new mathews or mission bows and still do the same.


----------



## LandyMan (20/2/15)

gripen said:


> ja that compatision bows are very pricy.the siht alone goes for R3700 and clean bow round about R12000 to R17000.for that price you can bay 2 brand new mathews or mission bows and still do the same.


Correct. He has a new gravity trigger. R4k


----------



## Robert Howes (20/2/15)

My baby is a little old but still handles over 300 fps with a broadhead.


----------



## LandyMan (20/2/15)

Nice kit @Robert Howes


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

nice @Robert Howes,hoyt.yousing thunderhead broudheads if im not mistaking.catwiskers and a 3pin sight.


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

i agree @LandyMan.the same as the carter triggers very nice,and about R2500 per trigger,im happy with my scotts triger,and have a backup as well.


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

@Robert Howes this is my baby.the hand grip i made self out of rose wood.
​


----------



## Wesley (21/2/15)

Hello Archers - my girlfriend is interested in getting into archery. How do I go about finding her a decent 'starter kit' at a reasonable price?


----------



## LandyMan (21/2/15)

Hey @Wesley. Try www.outdoorstuff.co.za as a starting point. My kit came from them and was a good deal


----------



## Wesley (21/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Hey @Wesley. Try www.outdoorstuff.co.za as a starting point. My kit came from them and was a good deal


Thanks - I'm looking for a traditional bow though, not one of those fancy ones with all the gadgets. That website doesn't seem to have any.


----------



## LandyMan (21/2/15)

Wesley said:


> Thanks - I'm looking for a traditional bow though, not one of those fancy ones with all the gadgets. That website doesn't seem to have any.


Aah, ok. Look at www.fulldraw.co.za. They have a few recurves. Remember, recurve is much more difficult to shoot with than compounds.


----------



## Wesley (21/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Aah, ok. Look at www.fulldraw.co.za. They have a few recurves. Remember, recurve is much more difficult to shoot with than compounds.


Thank you sir! I figured the traditional ones would be more difficult, but that's what she wants.


----------



## LandyMan (21/2/15)

Wesley said:


> Thank you sir! I figured the traditional ones would be more difficult, but that's what she wants.


Cool @Wesley. Good luck with the shopping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (22/2/15)

gripen said:


> nice @Robert Howes,hoyt.yousing thunderhead broudheads if im not mistaking.catwiskers and a 3pin sight.


80lb Hoyt Enticer. Mainly use 120g Muzzy broadheads but have a couple thunderheads as well.

Wesley, I havent been in a long time but Gordon Guthriess range in midrand use to have a whole selection of bows that you coould try before you buy http://www.guthriesshootingrange.co.za/archery.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (22/2/15)

Robert Howes said:


> 80lb Hoyt Enticer. Mainly use 120g Muzzy broadheads but have a couple thunderheads as well.
> 
> Wesley, I havent been in a long time but Gordon Guthriess range in midrand use to have a whole selection of bows that you coould try before you buy http://www.guthriesshootingrange.co.za/archery.html


Thanks Robert, will most certainly check that out!


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (8/3/17)

I'm so excited to have found an archery thread in ecigs. My two favourite things in one place 

I haven't read the entire thread but I've been shooting bows for years. Hopefully getting into bowhunting with my dad soon. Any durban hunters here? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/3/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> I'm so excited to have found an archery thread in ecigs. My two favourite things in one place
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread but I've been shooting bows for years. Hopefully getting into bowhunting with my dad soon. Any durban hunters here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Haven't done much shooting this side, but I used to teach archery to kids in the US. One day (when the camp was empty) my camp director and I had some beers, and went out to the field. We took some compound bows and started shooting arrows into the air, and see who could get closest to it on it's way down. The next day when he had sobered up, he suggested that maybe I shouldn't be teaching archery anymore  I haven't shot a bow since.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/3/17)

Wow, it's been ages since I drew a bow, probably 15 years. I have a few recurves packed away somewhere, been itching to have them restrung but don't have a place to shoot safely


----------



## Deadz (13/3/17)

Oooh, An archery sub-topic

Currently shooting a Prime One, Used to do a whole lot of shooting @ The Italian Club in CPT.
Pity I cant find a nice indoor club near me in PTA now


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (13/3/17)

Deadz said:


> Oooh, An archery sub-topic
> 
> Currently shooting a Prime One, Used to do a whole lot of shooting @ The Italian Club in CPT.
> Pity I cant find a nice indoor club near me in PTA now


Target archer i assume? 

Thankfully my dad had built a butt in our back yard so we get a good 40 meters to shoot. Usually shooting daily until i messed up my shoulder on a new bow. Hopefully I'll be back at it in the next 2 weeks

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (13/3/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Target archer i assume?
> 
> Thankfully my dad had built a butt in our back yard so we get a good 40 meters to shoot. Usually shooting daily until i messed up my shoulder on a new bow. Hopefully I'll be back at it in the next 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Yup, Glorified Paper Puncher  Prefer to Shoot 18 Meter indoor.

Nice, I really wish I had access to that type of Space. Currently Blank Bailing in my garage, 6 Meters FTW !

Hope the shoulder comes right, 
I buggered mine about a year ago and couldn't even get through 30 Arrows without shriveling up in pain


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (13/3/17)

Deadz said:


> Yup, Glorified Paper Puncher  Prefer to Shoot 18 Meter indoor.
> 
> Nice, I really wish I had access to that type of Space. Currently Blank Bailing in my garage, 6 Meters FTW !
> 
> ...


Lmao  
I'm actually quite interested in getting into target archery but it's so damn expensive. Well not that hunting compounds are very cheap either 

Thanks man. I just got back into shooting my bows regularly a couple of months back after about a year and this happens. Can't wait to pick up my bow again yet I'm dreading that pain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (13/3/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Lmao
> I'm actually quite interested in getting into target archery but it's so damn expensive. Well not that hunting compounds are very cheap either
> 
> Thanks man. I just got back into shooting my bows regularly a couple of months back after about a year and this happens. Can't wait to pick up my bow again yet I'm dreading that pain



Agreed, I shudder to think what my bow would set me back now 

Best advice I have for sorting a shoulder out, Listen to the Physio  and for the First Week, Put some KT Strapping on your shoulder. It helps with the muscle recovery.


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (13/3/17)

Deadz said:


> Agreed, I shudder to think what my bow would set me back now
> 
> Best advice I have for sorting a shoulder out, Listen to the Physio  and for the First Week, Put some KT Strapping on your shoulder. It helps with the muscle recovery.


Yeah that's my only option tbh. They know best so might as well do as they say

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (15/3/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Yeah that's my only option tbh. They know best so might as well do as they say
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


And Traumeel Gel - wonderful stuff!


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I drew a bow, probably 15 years. I have a few recurves packed away somewhere, been itching to have them restrung but don't have a place to shoot safely


Woohoo an archery thread! @BumbleBee if they are traditional wooden bows and you're within spitting distance of the east rand I can help with strings. I actually make the trad bows. Used to shoot compound but got bored with that and wanted a challange

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> Woohoo an archery thread! @BumbleBee if they are traditional wooden bows and you're within spitting distance of the east rand I can help with strings. I actually make the trad bows. Used to shoot compound but got bored with that and wanted a challange
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


They're not traditional @CaveTroll, they're Samick Recurve bows, wooden risers with fibreglass limbs. I don't recall the draw weight on them but managed over 300fps with aluminium arrows.

Thanks for the offer but I'm a bit more than a spit away from you 

I'd love to see those bows of yours though, how about posting a few pics?


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> They're not traditional @CaveTroll, they're Samick Recurve bows, wooden risers with fibreglass limbs. I don't recall the draw weight on them but managed over 300fps with aluminium arrows.
> 
> Thanks for the offer but I'm a bit more than a spit away from you
> 
> I'd love to see those bows of yours though, how about posting a few pics?


Oddly some of the fiberglass based recurves count as traditional. Bot of an odd one that but there you go.

With pleasure squire. My signature bow is the Holmegaard, an ancient viking design that's absolutely brilliant.
















Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> Oddly some of the fiberglass based recurves count as traditional. Bot of an odd one that but there you go.
> 
> With pleasure squire. My signature bow is the Holmegaard, an ancient viking design that's absolutely brilliant.
> 
> ...


Oh my those are amazing! 

My fingers are itching again, and that Viking bow is speaking to me, there's a bit of family history there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh my those are amazing!
> 
> My fingers are itching again, and that Viking bow is speaking to me, there's a bit of family history there


Heh heh thank you squire. Well if you're ever this side gimme a shout

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> Heh heh thank you squire. Well if you're ever this side gimme a shout
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Absolutely! There's always Vapecon, maybe we can convince @Silver to let you set up an outdoor range for us


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely! There's always Vapecon, maybe we can convince @Silver to let you set up an outdoor range for us


I do.events like medieval fairs and geekfest. For the last five years actually so if he's keen heh heh

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (25/5/17)

Ohmysoul. An outdoor range at vapecon. Let's make it happen! I'm so excited. I'm definitely coming and I'm bringing my bows. Maybe qe can have a chill at one of the local bowshops. Although i shoot compound, i do love trad. I mean who doesn't. You have to acknowledge and admire the root of our beautiful sport, art if you may

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Ohmysoul. An outdoor range at vapecon. Let's make it happen! I'm so excited. I'm definitely coming and I'm bringing my bows. Maybe qe can have a chill at one of the local bowshops. Although i shoot compound, i do love trad. I mean who doesn't. You have to acknowledge and admire the root of our beautiful sport, art if you may
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I'd be happy to set one up if @Silver likes the idea and there's a safe enough spot to set up

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (25/5/17)

Not to seem flippant about something you guys are so passionate about... But how about combining it with the vape trick comp? Shoot arrows through the vape rings. Go jelly fish hunting. 

OK, I'll be backing out of the room slowly now. As you you were peeps.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

craigb said:


> Not to seem flippant about something you guys are so passionate about... But how about combining it with the vape trick comp? Shoot arrows through the vape rings. Go jelly fish hunting.
> 
> OK, I'll be backing out of the room slowly now. As you you were peeps.


Hmmmm sounds doable if someone is insane enough to try it with me 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> I'd be happy to set one up if @Silver likes the idea and there's a safe enough spot to set up
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


That would be spectacular!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (25/5/17)

craigb said:


> Not to seem flippant about something you guys are so passionate about... But how about combining it with the vape trick comp? Shoot arrows through the vape rings. Go jelly fish hunting.
> 
> OK, I'll be backing out of the room slowly now. As you you were peeps.


Unfortunately we'd end up with a good few dead vapers 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Unfortunately we'd end up with a good few dead vapers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Nah, only mildly wounded :-!

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> Nah, only mildly wounded :-!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Idk about your bows but i know mine aren't so mild once that arrow gets momentum 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

heh heh depends on which poundage bow I use. Or if it's a fire arrow. My 80 pound holmegaard might be a bit fierce 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> heh heh depends on which poundage bow I use. Or if it's a fire arrow. My 80 pound holmegaard might be a bit fierce
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Now we're talking. 
Man i salute the f@#$ out of you for being able to shoot 80lb trad. I usually can handle that weight but when my new bow arrived, turned all the way up, it obliterated my shoulder. So now I'm working my way up from 60 again. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Now we're talking.
> Man i salute the f@#$ out of you for being able to shoot 80lb trad. I usually can handle that weight but when my new bow arrived, turned all the way up, it obliterated my shoulder. So now I'm working my way up from 60 again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I made myself a 160 pound English warbow last year actually. Took a few shots with it before my back surgery and its sitting there now as motivation to get stronger again. Thanks indeed mate!

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> I made myself a 160 pound English warbow last year actually. Took a few shots with it before my back surgery and its sitting there now as motivation to get stronger again. Thanks indeed mate!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Wow. We must meet. I would love to see these beasts you speak of

One of my favourite pics. 
Just felt like sharing, no idea why the quality is so bad tho 






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Wow. We must meet. I would love to see these beasts you speak of
> 
> One of my favourite pics.
> Just felt like sharing, no idea why the quality is so bad tho
> ...


Nice pic that! Anytime squire. I'm based in benoni so you are welcome to pop me a message to arrange a visit 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (25/5/17)

CaveTroll said:


> Nice pic that! Anytime squire. I'm based in benoni so you are welcome to pop me a message to arrange a visit
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


I'm in durban so hopefully I'll be in jozi around vapecon

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveTroll (25/5/17)

Dullz_vap3 said:


> I'm in durban so hopefully I'll be in jozi around vapecon
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Awesome we'll have to have a chat over a beer or 3 heh heh

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (30/11/17)

Good day gents
I've been cleaning through my old arrow case and I've got some arrows that are pretty much brand new and of no use to me anymore bc they don't match my current set 
Maybe someone here could use them and i could get a quick buck to buy arrows that do match. 

They are as follows: 
5 x easton ST Excel 400 spine
3 x easton ST Epic 340 spine
3 x easton ST Epic 300 spine 
1 x easton ST Excel 300 spine 

The ST epic and Excel 300 spine arrows are identical. The only difference is the name and colour of the branding. 

The 400 spine arrows are unused 
The others have been used so the fletches aren't in the best nic. 

If anyone is interested, feel free to PM me and we can talk more. I'm based in durban

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/18)

great stuff I stick to my kettie and admire your bows.
trying to make one for a few years now but always get sidetracked


----------



## Muttaqeen (10/1/18)

Resistance said:


> great stuff I stick to my kettie and admire your bows.
> trying to make one for a few years now but always get sidetracked



The fact that you said "kettie" clearly shows the kaap in you lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (10/1/18)

I have a PSE and a trad long bow. Need arrows for both as I sold the rest of my gear when I lived in the city.
Now I live on 20ha I'm getting back into it. Love archery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/18)

@mutaqueen I grew up with a nature reserve not far away from us.had home made bows, ketties and fun innie kaap waar ek Groot heraak het


----------



## Muttaqeen (13/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @mutaqueen I grew up with a nature reserve not far away from us.had home made bows, ketties and fun innie kaap waar ek Groot heraak het


maybru no man you spelt my name wrong! lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/18)

@Muttaqeen maaf brah fone was on auto pilot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (14/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Muttaqeen maaf brah fone was on auto pilot.


It’s all good pal, it’s something that’s been happening all my life hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

